# "Löcher" in einer Vector Grafik



## audioholic (16. März 2004)

Hallo erstmal, ich bin der neue ;-) Bin hier gelande weil mir in meinen "Heimatforen" niemand helfen konnte  Also, ihr seid jetzt meine letzte Hoffnung! Bin für jeden Tip Dankbar! Mein Problem:

Ich brauche eine einfarbige Vektordatei im .ai Format für einen T-Shirt Plotterdruck, in dieser  Art:

http://www.spreadshirt.de/Fehlerquellen.49.0.html

Das ist das gewünschte Motiv:







Ein Forumuser aus meinem Motorradforum hat es mir freundlicherweise als Vektor umgewandelt:

http://www.nl-racing.de/shirt/shirt.ai

Zuerst hatte ich gar kein Programm mit dem ich es mir ansehen konnte und habe es dort so hochgeladen. Die haben die Datei aber nicht akzeptiert. Daraufhin habe ich mir die Trial Version von Adobe Illustrator gesaugt und konnte es mir endlich mal in Pfaden ansehen:






Habe nun auch den Fehler gefunden, das Ergebis ist zwar wie gewünscht aber mit zwei Vektorebenen und zwei Farben erstellt:






Die äußeren Pfade in Schwarz und innen in weiß. Um es mal deutlich zu machen den inneren bereich in Rot gefärbt:






Nun mein Problem: Ich muss das ganze in einer Objektebene haben, so dass die Bereiche die jetzt rot sind durchsichtig werden so wie außen herum und es nur noch eine Farbe in der Datei gibt (Schwarz).  Hab jetzt schon den ganzen Tag mit dem Illustrator rumgedoktort aber keinen Lösungsansatz gefunden! Wie gesagt, bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar


----------



## wirsing (17. März 2004)

Heya,

einfach die weissen Bereiche und die Gräte markieren, dann auf Pathfinder > Divide gehen und fertig.

Wenns bei Dir nicht klappt, sag Bescheid, dann schick ichs Dir via Mail...

Viele Grüße
::alex


----------



## audioholic (17. März 2004)

"The Filter cannot Complete because more than one object is selected"

Obwohl ich nur ein Objekt ausgewählt hatte!? Hmm


----------



## wirsing (17. März 2004)

Dabei wirst Du wahrscheinlich das "Auge" mit ausgewählt haben. Das darfst Du aber nicht, sondern nur die weissen Flächen und die Gräte...

Ich habs aber eben mal für dich erledigt

http://www.eyescore.de/temp/shirt_done.ai


Viele Grüße
::alex


----------



## megabit (17. März 2004)

Hi audioholic,

ich habe dir die Datei geändert. 

Es ist aber auch ganz einfach. Bei dem Fisch kannst du den schwarzen Pfad anwählen und dann den weissen Pfad auch. Beide Pfade müssen ausgewählt sein. 

Danach kannst du es entweder mit dem Pathfinder machen oder einfach einen zusammengesetzten Pfad erstellen (Objekt -> zusammengesetzten Pfad erstellen) oder einfach strg + 8 drücken.

Danach kannst du das mit allen weissen Pfaden wiederholen, bis ales fertig ist.


----------

